# Knowing and finding the right sized new Colnago



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm ordering a CX Zero Disc Di2. Though I'm fortunate to even have a local dealer, they don't actually have that model (or many others) in stock. What's the chance of finding a stocking Colnago dealer with many models in many sizes in inventory? Ain't gonna happen. So, we're calculating the correct frame size for me based on bikes I currently ride and the geometry charts from Colnago's site. As we all know a 56cm Colnago frame is not the same size at a 56cm 'traditional' frame. If it were a common diamond frame, it would be easier to know the real (not 'effective') seat and top tube lengths. But with the variety of frame shapes Colnago produces, there is a geometry chart for every model. I ride a 56cm specialized Tarmac and a 56cm Lynskey, both with slightly sloping top tubes but dimensioned to a theoretical horizontal top tube. I'm used to sizing a frame by the seat tube (center to center, for example). Seems now that frames are sized by the top tube. Bottom line is that there is a bit of calculation, guesswork and hope that an expensive bike that is special ordered will fit me. We ordered a 54cm. Any input or experience of yours is welcome.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Apparently Colnagos are not common enough for anyone to provide any experience regarding my request. I got the bike yesterday, and it was the right size for me. I would say, in general, that you should select a Colnago sizing number that tis two centimeters less than what you would normally ride. I typically ride a 56cm frame and my Colnago is a 54. I'll post up some pics in a few days.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Colnago sizing is different. I ride a Master with a horizontal top tube. My Colnago is a 59 cm. I have a Specialized Roubaix 56 cm. The best way to size a Colnago is to compare virtual top tube c to c.


----------

